# 09 burton cartels or forum republics



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

cartel 09, the capstrap this year is superb, tech9 had been doin it for years, but my capstrap actually molded to my toe, between that the superb highback, and the baseplate that lets you do it all, it's a must, thats why riders like torstein travis rice and aaron bittner who aren t even sponsored by burton ride burton bindings. Thats about all burton does right though. the burton cartel.


----------



## stunt66 (Jan 7, 2009)

I originally bought the cartels because the republics were sold out but I managed to find some and am really glad i did. The republics seem to be a lot better quality wise and so far the comfort of them alone was worth it. The cartels are all plastic and felt really cheap compared to the republics.


----------

